# favorite sunglasses?



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello, what are your favorite sunglasses to wear when you're not boarding?


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

I wear Spy Logan's with Happy lenses


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Oakley Jupiter factory light and when I'm on the mountain I have my melon sunglasses in my pocket for when I
I'm eating lunch or chillin.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I wear my costa del mar tuna alley most of the time or oakley radarlock when I am running or biking.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Polarized is really the only way to go in sunglasses.

My wife and I have worn costa del mar for probably 12 years. Their glass lens is probably the best optic you can find in eyewear. We use their poly lens for hiking and biking, glass lens for fishing and driving. I will have shades on at all times when I am outside in daytime hours. The warranty is lifetime and they have great customer service. I just sent them two pairs of glasses for warranty and they are sending me new ones since mine are no longer made.

My son wears smith glasses and they are also pretty nice, he gets them free so they are real nice in my books......

I have tried mauis, electrics, rayban and various others through the years.... I always end up back in costas.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

VZ Papa G's work best on my big fat head. I might order the polarized lenses for them, but at the rate that I lose glasses it never seems worth it. 

My unicorn sunglasses are a pair of Polo Ralph Lauren tortoise shell things made for women. For whatever reason they fit my head and looked decent. The American River outside of Sacramento ate them up.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Oakley Holbrook polarized for sports, water, general activities 
Rayban club masters for general steez.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Electric Blaster!!!!! ( the only sunnies that'll fit my melon )


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Kaenon :thumbsup:


----------



## camfong (May 14, 2014)

Custom Oakley Holbrooks for maximum steez


----------



## 107/234 Driver (Dec 11, 2013)

Smith Trace.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Oakley Holbrooks with Black Iridium for casual days out in the sun.

And Oakley Bottlecaps or Bottle Rockets for hiking and biking.


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

I like Revo's myself. I personally think they have the best lenses.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Whatever is semi-cheap, too disposable.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

These...










They're polarized, CSA/ANSI certified for when I'm on and off construction sites all day, they're $40 or so a pair, and work buys them for me! :yahoo:


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Oakley deviations
Smith serpico's
Von zipper snarks


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

10$ sunglasses from the market. 
I'm too scatterbrained for expensive small items to last long. Bought expensive glacier sunglasses only once, for hiking, used them two times, and now they're somewhere in Anchorage, misplaced in a store - I guess . (The remote control of the Drift cam is somewhere in Alyeska :laugh

Brought a bunch of these cheepo sunglasses to an optician friend to test their UV protection: they all passed. He told me that this isn't unusual cos it isn’t hard/expensive to make them with proper UV protection.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm rocking Electric Aviators this year, they are dope. Don't sit on my skull to put up though.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got LASIK and the next day I went shopping for my first "real" sunglasses ever (meaning non-prescription).

All polarized:

1. Maui Jims, don't know the name but they're dark - basically my all around sunny day glasses

2. Oakley Tin Foil - amber lenses, I use these for cloudy days and twilight

3. Polaroid - I got these at off 5th, the Sax 5th Ave Outlet store in ellenton, they were basically $100 sunglasses marked down to around $25. These will be my paddleboarding, jetskiiing, maybe even surfing (with a strap) beater sunglasses


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I got some cheap gas station wayfarers

I rock some blue mirrored rayban wayfarers on the occasion.. 

Von zipper Lomax
and of course my party stoppers..


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

I usually wear Oakley gascans when I'm at work and they carry over afterwards


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

I've got a pair of Persol polarized which are amazing and also a couple of Flint pairs - got them before the company went bust. Great sunglasses though.


----------

